
Century-old comic accurately depicts the nightmare of cellphones - dacm
http://www.original-political-cartoon.com/cartoon-history/w-k-haselden-1872-1953-memoir/
======
NickBusey
Seems to me like this 'nightmare' has been solved by the amazing invention of
'silent/vibrate mode'.

